# big sharks in the surf



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

does anyone around here catch any truly large sharks out of the surf? I'm not talking about 6-7' bullsharks, and i'm talking about recently like the past few years not the good ole days of the 70s. I know in Texas and South Florida they consistantly catch big sharks off the beach just never seem to hear of many around here


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

noone?


----------

